# Got my first deer this yr but messed up in the process.



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well i took my first deer this year. Once I pulled out my wallet i realized that i didnt buy my extra doe tag yet. Well i shot a decent sized button buck. Well due to having the either sex tag i had to put that tag on the deer, now I cant take a buck where I hunt only a doe. Oh well mabey if i would have read the regulations on the new tag, i wouldnt have messed up. 

Also make sure you know where to check a deer in before you shot it.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Tomc, I might be wrong but the tag you bought is an either sex tag, which means if you checked your deer in as a doe then you can still buy an either sex tag and still get a buck. You can also buy an antlerless tag.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Per the State, a button buck can be tagged as a doe if it has less than 6" ( I believe) horns. I know it tell you in the regs.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Dale, your wrong. It changed years ago. Per the hiunting regs; page 7, Antlered deer are deer with antlers 3 inches or longer in length; antlerless deer include deer without antlers and deer with antlers less than 3 inches in length.

TomC, CHOPIQ is right. You are still good to go for a buck. Also on page 7, In addition to your annual hunting license, you must purchase a Deer Permit ($24) to hunt deer in Ohio. You may buy and use up to three (3) Deer Permits ($24). The Deer Permit ($24) is good for an antlered or antlerless deer and is valid statewide. It may be used during any of the deer hunting seasons, for controlled hunts or in designated Urban Units. You may purchase these permits individually throughout the entire deer season. Using Deer Permit(s) ($24) you may take up to three (3) deer throughout the entire deer season; however, no more than two (2) deer may be taken per day and no more than one (1) antlered deer may be taken per license year. No person may use more than three Deer Permits ($24) per license year


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

There isn't enough info to tell who is right / wrong. If he lives in a 1 deer area, then he can't shoot a buck unless he goes to a 2 or 3 deer area. In the one deer areas, if he uses the either sex tag, he can't go use another one just because the first was a doe. I got burned last year when shooting a doe opening day with only my either-sex tag. I had to burn the $24 tag and only had one left for a buck so I couldn't shoot another doe outside of the urban zone...I live in a 2 deer area. Luckily this year you can use anterless permits anywhere in Ohio up to gun week.


----------



## rgecko23 (Oct 16, 2007)

From what I have been readin on it. You can take a buck or doe then buy another ($24) tag and get a buck or doe on top of the three antlerless tags you can buy after that. But the way that reads to me is you can get three ($24) tags but you cant take more than one buck. Yo ucan take 1 buck and two doe plus the other three antlerlesstags yo ucan buy. It is definately confusing.....But I think the ZONE has something in there though..Correct????


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

clearly stated.... you are legally allowed 3 deer per hunting season year in the state of ohio using the ($24) permits and in regard to zoning areas.....if you live in a 1 deer zone then dude your kinda screwed....and with the new "doe permits" you are legally allowed 7 deer in the state of ohio upon following all regulations in regards to zoning areas....... 


ODNR 2008 Hunting regulations


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx#limits

Deer Bag Limits 

Hunters may only take one antlered deer per license year regardless of how, when, or where taken. With the appropriate permits hunters may take up to seven (7) deer during the 2007-2008 hunting season within the appropriate deer zones. *Only one of the deer may be antlered. *

Antlered deer are deer with antlers 3 inches or longer in length; antlerless deer include deer without antlers and deer with antlers less than 3 inches in length. There are restrictions on when and where these deer may be harvested and the permits that may be used. 

A hunter may not take more than three (3) deer in the state during the entire deer season unless hunting within an Antlerless Deer Permit ($15) during the archery season between September 29 and November 25, within an Urban Unit or a Division of Wildlife controlled hunt. 

Landowners, tenants and anyone who hunts deer, regardless of whether they are exempt from purchasing a hunting license or a deer permit, must abide by the hunting zone limits outlined above.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah i shot one in zone 1. So i guess i will have to take a doe or the many button bucks that are around where i hunt. Im not sure why i see so many button bucks but there are not a lot of does, not sure why. Last year I took a 250lb 8 point off the land, and the year before that i took a button buck. This year ive seen only 1-2does a fawn, a big 6pt and some other button bucks. ANy clue why so many bucks and so few does. 

About the deer tag, I almost decided to let em lay while i went out to get the antlerless tag only. Then i though, im a better hunter than that and i took my loss. Im not in it for the rack so i did good i got my family some meat. Ill just keep feeding the bucks in the area corn and deer caine and make em bigger for next year.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good call on not trying to cheat the system. Doing things illegally gives hunters a bad rap. One of my families buddies got a visit from a wildlife officer because he bought a tag and checked in a deer a short while later. Luckily, he bought the tag, went into the woods and shot a deer right away so he was legal, however they check into what could be perceived as illegal activity.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Besides a doe only tag, mabey they should make a buck only tag, or if you shot a doe with your either permit they should allow you to get a nother one to take a buck. They have the record on how the deer is checked in so we wouldnt be cheating the system. Just a thought.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Tom,

From my "interpretation" ) - in zones B & C you can do that with the $24 tags. If you used your $24 tag in zone A then it's anterless only with the $15 tags.

Jeff


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Only in ohio do you have to be a math wizard to hunt deer!!!!!!
LOL

Fishcrazy


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Only in ohio do you have to be a math wizard to hunt deer!!!!!!
> LOL


Its not nearly as tough as some are making it out to be. Also, Im guessing youve never read the regulations in any other states. Ohios are by far the most simple Ive seen so far. Check out some western states, and youll be pulling your hair out in about ½ hour.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ditto on that. I travel a lot for work and every state I go to I grab the hunting regs for reading material. Haven't found one state's yet that was easier to understand then the great state of O-H-I-O.


----------

